# Game 18: Miami Heat @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 7th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (Central Time)*
*Miami Heat (10-8)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (14-3)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Jason Williams (15.3 PPG - 4.8 APG - 2.6 RPG) 
SG - Dwyane Wade (25.8 PPG - 6.5 RPG - 6.7 APG)
SF - James Posey (8.4 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 1.5 APG) 
PF - Udonis Haslem (9.7 PPG - 7.9 RPG - 0.9 APG)
C - Alonzo Mourning (11.6 PPG - 8.4 RPG - 4.0 BLK)

*Reserves:*

F - Antoine Walker (13.1 PPG - 6.1 RPG - 2.3 APG)
PG - Gary Payton (7.3 PPG - 3.2 APG - 3.1 RPG)
G/F - Jason Kapono (4.9 PPG - 1.4 RPG)
G/F - Shandon Anderson (3.2 PPG - 2.0 RPG)
PF - Wayne Simien (2.5 PPG - 2.4 RPG)
C - Michael Doleac (2.0 PPG - 3.0 RPG)
PG - Louis Williams (0.4 PPG - 0.2 RPG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (20.9 PPG - 5.8 APG - 3.8 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (14.4 PPG - 4.7 RPG - 3.2 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.8 PPG - 3.3 RPG - 1.8 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.8 PPG - 11.9 RPG - 2.6 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (6.1 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 1.1 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (8.8 PPG - 3.4 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (6.6 PPG - 1.8 APG - 1.8 RPG)
F/C - Robert Horry (6.0 PPG - 4.2 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.6 PPG - 3.5 RPG)
G/F - Brent Barry (3.8 PPG - 2.0 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PG - Beno Udrih (2.9 PPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (1.8 PPG - 2.5 RPG)



Miami has struggled on the road this season, and of course the Spurs have been good at home, so you would have to think the Spurs would be able to win this game somewhat comfortably. Bowen has been doing a great job defending some of the greats of the league lately, but that doesn't automatically mean he's going to shut down or stop Wade. Wade is relentless going to the rack just like Allen Iverson, so he can put the Spurs in foul trouble quite easily. Outside of Wade's scoring, they have a balanced attack, but they depend on a lot of points on the perimeter. 


I get to go to the game tonight, so I'll get a close look at the game.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

No prediction Koko?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> No prediction Koko?



I predict pain. 



The Spurs should win tonight, but a 6-7 point margin. The Spurs haven't blown out teams all that much this season, and the Heat are still a pretty damn good team even without Shaq daddy, so it should be a competitive game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

killer dunk by wade


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

let me guess whats gonna happen next.... turn over.. yep


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

only up by 3, this is just pathetic we need to do wat we were doing in the beg. im tired of doing what the old lakers do and just turn it on in the 4th


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu needs to get hot


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well i think he just did, manu is starting to come back


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

half time up by 17
this is so much better then what we started, our big 3 just great now we get our bench scoreing up and its allmost perfect. also to note oberto is not playing. any one no why


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lots of and-1s but we gotta make our free throws


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

way to many tos and no energy it seems to caught up with us, were now up by only 9


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

good game guys wow SA looks so good.
SA>DET

Duncan and Manu was just unstoppable and for the Heat only Wade showed up.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ehh, so-so win. I'm happy that Manu looked good tonight, but aside from that I didn't think anything stood out. Robert Horry played the absolute worst game I've ever seen him play, and Van Exel and Finley did nothing either. Finley was chunking up jumpers left and right, and didn't make very many, kind of the story of the season thus far for him. 

Duncan picked up two stupid fouls early on but was pretty much the difference in the game. He didn't finish the game all that well, which is why Miami was threatening with a semi come-back. 15-3 is a very nice record, but the Spurs can still do better.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> good game guys wow SA looks so good.
> SA>DET
> 
> Duncan and Manu was just unstoppable and for the Heat only Wade showed up.



Question: Why was Kapono playing over James Posey? Posey hit two three pointers to start the 3rd quarter and after that I don't even remember him being on the floor.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Ehh, so-so win. I'm happy that Manu looked good tonight, but aside from that I didn't think anything stood out. Robert Horry played the absolute worst game I've ever seen him play, and Van Exel and Finley did nothing either. Finley was chunking up jumpers left and right, and didn't make very many, kind of the story of the season thus far for him.
> 
> Duncan picked up two stupid fouls early on but was pretty much the difference in the game. He didn't finish the game all that well, which is why Miami was threatening with a semi come-back. 15-3 is a very nice record, but the Spurs can still do better.


 :none:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice seeing Manu have a good game. Hopefully he can keep it up and put the injury beside him. Anyways rest of the game was rather ehhh. This is a game we should win and thats that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> :none:



The record is 15-3, but I don't think you would be able to tell by watching them from a game to game basis. I'm very happy with the record considering how the Spurs have played, but I'd like to see the Spurs "turn it on" a little more often.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The record is 15-3, but I don't think you would be able to tell by watching them from a game to game basis. I'm very happy with the record considering how the Spurs have played, but I'd like to see the Spurs "turn it on" a little more often.


I'm only kidding Koko, I've been posting w/ you long enough to know how big your expectations are for your Spurs. But while on the topic of a team that "can be doing better", my team takes that meaning to a whole new level....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm only kidding Koko, I've been posting w/ you long enough to know how big your expectations are for your Spurs. But while on the topic of a team that "can be doing better", my team takes that meaning to a whole new level....



I understand. I'm a spolied fan, I know, but that's how I am. It's good sometimes, and it's bad most others.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm only kidding Koko, I've been posting w/ you long enough to know how big your expectations are for your Spurs. But while on the topic of a team that "can be doing better", my team takes that meaning to a whole new level....


lol no kidding


----------

